# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  moter πλυντηρίου

## P.J.

Καλησπέρα παιδια!!!Ξερει κανείς τι ειναι το κάθε καλωδειο σε ενα μοτερ για πλυντηριο ρουχων; Ή αν υπάρχει καποιο ηλεκτρονικό σχέδειο ....(θα με βοηθούσε πολύ)!!!!!Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## stom

Γενικα και αοριστα, ενα μοτερ πλυντηριου εχει επαφες για εξωτερικους πυκνωτες καθως και επιλογη πηνιων για αργη/γρηγορη περιστροφη. Μερικα ισως να εχουν και για αντιστροφη περιστροφη. Θα πρεπει να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενος.

----------


## P.J.

Οταν λες ποιο συγγεκριμένος,τι ενωείς;

----------


## stefanoszis

> Καλησπέρα παιδια!!!Ξερει κανείς τι ειναι το κάθε καλωδειο σε ενα μοτερ για πλυντηριο ρουχων; Ή αν υπάρχει καποιο ηλεκτρονικό σχέδειο ....(θα με βοηθούσε πολύ)!!!!!Ευχαριστώ!!!!



αν ειναι επαγωγικο μοτερ τοτε εχει δυο κυκλωματα ενα για τις αργες και ενα για τις γριγορες στροφες(στιψιμο) αυτα συνηθως εχου πεντε ακρα. το ενα ειναι κοινος ουδετερος και για τις 2 περιελιξεις και απο δυο καλωδια η καθε περιελιξη. φυσικα για να ξεκινισει χρειαζετε πυκνωτης συνηθως 12 - 16 μF.
συνδεεις τον ουδετερο μονο του και τον πυκνωτη παραλιλα με τα δυο καλωδια μιας περιελιξης και δινεις ρευμα στο ενα ακρο του πυκνωτη. αν δωσεις στο αλλο ακρο ρευμα τοτε θα αλαξει και η φορα περιστροφης του μοτερ.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ το μοτερ πρεπει να στιριζετε καπου πολυ γερα πριν το εκινισεις.

αν το μοτερ ειναι με ψυκτρες (καρβουνακια) τοτε συνηθως υπαρχουν εξι καλωδια. τα 2 ειναι για ελεγχο στροφων και ειναι τα ακρα ενος πηνιου αναμεσα στο οποιο περιστρεφετε ενας μαγνητης ο οποιος ειναι βιδωμενος πανο τον ροτορα του μοτερ.τα αλλα 2 ειναι τα ακρα της σταθερης περιεληξης και τα 2 τελευτεα πανε στις ψυκτρες. συνδεεις σε σειρα ψηκτες και περιεληξη, τα δινεις ρευμα και δουλευει. αυτα τα μοτερ οδηγουνται με triac απο το πληντηριο. αν τα ξεκινησεις με 220 η εκινιση θα ειναι πολυ αποτομη και αν θες τη γωμη μου μην το επιχειρησεις.

----------

marianos (22-07-19)

----------


## baggelahs

Καλησπερα μπαινω σφινα στην κουβεντα,εχω κ γω ενα μοτερ πλυντηριου με 5καλωδια. πωσ μπορω να βρω τα πο
ια καλωδια ειναι?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Καλησπερα μπαινω σφινα στην κουβεντα,εχω κ γω ενα μοτερ πλυντηριου με 5καλωδια. πωσ μπορω να βρω τα πο
> ια καλωδια ειναι?



 Βρε χριστιανέ μου! συμπλήρωσε τη λίστα στο 11 post  στο θέμα αυτό.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...868#post399868
  Ήταν ανάγκη να μεταπηδήσεις κατηγορία από ερωτήσεις αρχαρίων να πας << στο ατάκα >> στις ερωτήσεις θεωρίας; οι μεταξωτοί κ…οι θέλουν και μεταξωτά βρ…α!

----------


## leo79

Καλησπερα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω στο επαγωγικο μοτέρ υπάρχει δυνατότητα αυξομείωσης στροφών χωρίς να μειωνεται η δυναμη του μοτέρ όπως γινεται με τα απλά dimmer

----------

